# Riverside Airshow 3/27/2010



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2010)

I am prepping for the show this morning and have heard some exciting news. *Two *F-4 Phantoms have been spotted in SoCal at March ARB!  8) The USAF Heritage flight on the schedule shows the flight with an F-86 and an F-4. I haven't seen an F-4 at an airshow in years, so this is pretty exciting! I will post some photos tonight after I get home.

Any of you guys in SoCal that were mulling whether to go to this one or not should really consider it. Phantoms are not real common these days.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be wandering around. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2010)

One word that best describes today...WINDY! It was really blowing out there today, all day long. Gusts were hitting 35 knots, maybe more at times. But we were either pure aviation geeks, or just plain crazy (or is that plane crazy?) 

I met wheelsup_cavu and we hung out for the show. Here are a few highlights. The first 2 shots tell the wind story. The wind sock was horizontal a big chunk of the time and we even had to dodge some tumbleweeds.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 27, 2010)

It was cool to finally meet you in person.

Here is a video of the F-4 flyby.
You can hear the wind, until the F-4 gets in frame. 

I think it does pretty good for judging speed and sound, but not much else.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJxg_cI6d3I_


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 27, 2010)

wow...I remember the Phantoms real well when I was a kid, they used to come and go from MCAS El Toro.

Sounds like you guys had a great time, and excellent shots (as always), Eric!

Great vid, Wheels! 

Looks like it's going to be a slow year up here for aircraft related events


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2010)

You can really hear that wind, wheels. That was once fast pass. I don't often get a feel for how fast it is when I'm staring through the viewfinder, except when I get fewer frames.

I'll have more shots tomorrow after I get some sleep. My head is splitting from not taking my allergy meds then standing out in the wind. D'oh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics Eric!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 28, 2010)

Superb camera work and glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

Envy you on 2 things its airshow season there and the chance to here those burners kick in on the F4


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome shots Eric!

TO


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2010)

great pictures Eric, esp the Phantom pic


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm GREEN with envy.  Great shots Eric and great video Wheels. Hope today goes well.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. Here is a little jetwash.


----------



## Pong (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome pics, especially of the Phantoms and the Hornets.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

Great stuff there guys, Eric Im wondering if its the location on where the Phantoms are based. I usually see 2 every year at Oshkosh. They do make a loud appearance.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2010)

The USAF ACC has 2 Phantoms for heritage flights. Both were at March over the weekend. One came to Riverside for the show, The other was at the Yuma show. 

I'm not positive, but I think the F-4s are based at Langley.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

evangilder said:


> The USAF ACC has 2 Phantoms for heritage flights. Both were at March over the weekend. One came to Riverside for the show, The other was at the Yuma show.
> 
> I'm not positive, but I think the F-4s are based at Langley.



Great info there Eric, any chance you will make the EAA this year?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2010)

Great pics, as always Eric, and nice vid Wheels. Love the Phantom, and miss 'ours' in the skies over the UK.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool shots Eric! Seeing that F-18 take off reminds me of the F-14 take offs at Norfolk Naval Air Station. At the beginning of the show one would do it's roll out, get off the ground just a few feet, tuck the gear and slam the throttles to the wall and pull back on the stick. It brings goose bumps just thinking about it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting photos Eric.
It's amazing what the camera "sees" that the eye doesn't.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2010)

Eric, those jetwash shots rock!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2010)

Simply 'Magic' Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just finished posting the photos on my website, 14 galleries of photos from the show. Insomnia has it's benefits. 

Click the banner below to check it out.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 31, 2010)

I do miss Riverside airport. I landed there several times when I took flying lessons back in 1982. I remember taking a written exam at the airport office. Was the runway lengthened since?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent shots Eric as always.... Love the Phantom as most do.... Glad u and Wheels got together, Im surprised syscom didnt make it...


----------



## ontos (Apr 2, 2010)

Great captures Eric, wish I could have been there and enjoyed the show with you and wheels  Great video wheels, that must have been something. Thanks for sharing your experience 8) 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

I did notice one oddity in all of those great shots and it was in the Heritage Flight shots. The F-86 was blowing smoke and the F-4 was not. What's up with that?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2010)

The F-86 is a real smoker. It's a combination of factors. Joe, Matt, or any of your other guys that have more experience with these correct me if I am wrong on any of this. Jet engines smoke more when they are at higher power settings. One thing I can't be sure of is if they are using different fuels. JP-4 burned and smoked a lot, JP-8 will also smoke, but not as bad.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

I just thought that it was kind of odd for every shot of a F-4 that I've ever seen they were smoking. It just struck me.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah there was very little smoke from the F-4, which seemed a little of of place, but man, it was loud!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

As loud as a F-14?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2010)

You know, it's been a long time since I've heard an F-14 so I don't know that I can compare them. But after the F-4 passed, you could hear a ton of car alarms going off.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2010)

We could always tell the difference between the Tomcat and the Phantom, but either one was loud! in it's own right! (Much louder than the Skyhawk, by the way)


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmmm...lets see....blue skies...check....great planes....check....great shots....check....can only be more great pics from from 'Shooter !. Way to go Eric, d*mn, almost feel as tho' I was there with those piccies !...I am not jealous, I am not jealous, I am not jealous....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers Gary. The winds were horrible, but the show was still a good one.


----------

